# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Λευκά και κίτρινα Timbrados (Video)

## tasosziak



----------


## tasosziak

Μιας και ειμαστε σε περιοδο πτεροροιας ανέβασα ενα βίντεο με τα μικρά να κάνουν το μπανάκι τους, ελπίζω αργότερα να βγούν καλά και να τα χαρούμε και για τη φωνή τους...

----------


## lagreco69

Τασο να τα χαιρεσαι, ειναι πανεμορφα!!! ειναι και τα δυο απο τα αγαπημενα μου χρωματα.

----------


## tasosziak

ευχαριστώ δημήτρη  να σαι καλα...

----------


## kostas24

φιλαράκι, να τα χαίρεσαι!!! πολύ ωραία είναι. σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Τασο !

----------


## tasosziak

ευχαριστω παιδια..

----------


## panos70

Eιναι πανεμορφα να τα χαίρεσαι  Τασο

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να τα χαίρεσαι Τάσο!!

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσουν!!!!

----------


## tasosziak

ευχαριστω παιδια....

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.
Το κατι αλλο! Ειδικα τα ασπρακια ... Μπραβο Τασο!!!!

(στο επομενο βιντεακι τους, βαλε ενα φοντο μεταξυ κλουβιου και καλαμωτης *για να τα χαρουμε ακομη περισσοτερο* :-))


__________________________________________________  ________
Βρε JK21 σταματα να γεμιζεις την Ελλαδα με τα "κακομουτσουνα" σκουφατα σου :-)

----------


## orion

Τασο, να τα χαίρεσαι, αλλα ν αχαρουμε κ εμείς τίποτα εεε  :winky:

----------


## kostastim

Πολυ ομορφα Τασο, αντε τωρα με το καλο να τα καμαρωνεις ετσι οπως εσυ αγαπας φιλε.

----------


## tasosziak

ευχαριστω παιδια ,οντως κατι επρεπε να βαλω απο πισω  δεν περιμενα οτι δεν θα φαινονται καλα....απο  ομορφια εχουν τωρα ελπιζω να βγουν και καλοι τραγουδιστες...

----------

